# Programma Segna Tempo [Risolto]

## Cagnulein

Ragazzi conoscete se esiste un programmino che ti permette di tener nota delle ore passate a lavorare? del tipo premo start c'è un contatore che parte, premo stop si ferma e mi salva su un file le ore che ho passato a lavorare e magari posso inserire cosa ho fatto in quelle ore.

magari anche darti la possibilità di creare delle statistiche o delle robe del genere.

Sarebbe una bella idea se non esiste...

P.S. Scusate il mio italiano scoreggiuto  :Razz: Last edited by Cagnulein on Mon Apr 12, 2004 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

Ma sarebbe davvero cosi' utile?

Io guardo l'orologio..

Fede

----------

## n3m0

Premessa: non credo esista e se si non lo so  :Smile: 

Cmq si potrebbe fare una cosa così (la sparo a volo): 

- farlo come demone

- mettere in un file di configurazione tutti i programmi considerati "da lavoro"

- il demone monitora le attivita' dei processi relativi ai programmi e fa delle statistiche in base alla somma di tutti i tempi di CPU burst, ovvero la somma tutti i tempi di running effettivo del processo, considerando l'inattivita' dopo una data soglia di tempo (altrimenti sottrarre tutti i tempi di context-switch mi sembra un po' esagerato, se non assurdo).

Dovrebbero venir fuori risultati piu' o meno veritieri, no?

Bah, scusate se mi vengono free-style...magari c'e' qualche errore concettuale. Ma non ci voglio pensare, sono annebbiato dalla birra  :Smile: 

----------

## mirko_3

potresti usare il contatore di gkrellm... quello che ti dovrebbe misurare il tempo di connessione: se non lo configuri, non parte automaticamente ma solo quando premi un tasto...

----------

## iDarbert

Se hai KDE c'è karm (non l'ho provato ma la descrizione dice chiaramente "Segnatempo personale").

----------

## Cagnulein

Karm: proprio quello che stavo cercando. Grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

